# Vietnam - cu chi tunnel



## ValHam (Feb 10, 2014)

Going to Saigon in 2 weeks for 4 nights - can anyone recommend a tour company to use to see cu chi tunnels- or can anyone recommend a private guide 

What other tour would be worthwhile - I am staying at the Eden Saigon Hotel so can walk to some sights. Thanks


----------



## radmoo (Feb 10, 2014)

*H*

We are in Bangkok and leaving tomorrow for Vietnam.  Will be in HCMC City next week..we are working with Duyen do@ Aurora Travel and have been very pleased so far.  PM me and I can send his email or Search online for Aurora.  They have excellent reviews online


----------



## ValHam (Feb 10, 2014)

How is it in Bangkok at this time - I am booked to stay there for a few days after Vietnam on way to Bali?  Now I am in Phuket and feel safe - However, I wanted to  tour around Bangkok and am quite worried - even thinking of cancelling that portion of trip thanks


----------



## CarolF (Feb 11, 2014)

A small explosion has injured six street cleaners at an anti-government protest site in Thailand's capital.

It's believed the cleaners disturbed an explosive device when they were clearing the site in central Bangkok on Monday.

Anti-government protests are continuing in the city, but numbers are significantly lower than when the so-called 'Bangkok shutdown' began five weeks ago.

The protesters are seeking to have caretaker Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra step down to make way for a "people's council" to implement what they say are necessary reforms to fight corruption.

Over the weekend two grenades exploded at one of the remaining rally sites, injuring two people.
The Australian Government has urged travellers in Bangkok to stay away from protesters and rally sites.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-02-10/an-explosion-in-bangkok-injures-six/5250836


----------

